# ISO image for 8.0 not bootable



## worldwins (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got 8 machines all running FreeBSD 7.2 or earlier, so I'm familiar with the install process. However, I just built a new box with a dual core 64 bit Pentium E5400 (64 bit). I burned an ISO image using:



[cmd=]burncd -f /dev/acd0 data 8.0-RELEASE-ia64-disc1.iso fixate[/cmd]

When I tried to boot this CD on my new box, it doesn't recognize it as bootable. I successfully booted an old 7.2 install cd and even finished the install, even though the ISO was for an i386 system! So...

1. Why won't the 8.0 ISO boot?
2. How can a 32 bit FreeBSD install run on a 64 bit system?
3. After further reading this forum I noticed that Itanium has a bad rep. Is my brand new E5400 in this group as well?

Thanks for your feedback in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you really have Intel Itanium CPU?
Or most likely you have AMD64 (simple 64bit pc)
I think you downloaded wrong disk image


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2010)

There's nothing special about 32-bit FreeBSD running on a 64-bit system. The other way around, now that would be a novelty. And yes, you need amd64, not ia64.


----------

